# CBT positive self talk?



## amysagirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone see improvements when you start using this? I just started CBT and part of it is to use positive self talk that combats the negative thoughts that cause anxiety. I think it's good for two reasons: 1) It distracts you from your thoughts that cause anxiety 2) If gets you a littl angry. For example: if I think someone is looking at me, I naturally become self concious and almost look like I wanna run away and hide. With self talk I repeat. I don't have to live in a shell... I don't have to live in a shell... in angry tone in my mind and it seems to really improve my confidence. It's still early iin my CBT, but maybe it's more powerful than I first thought. Have you guys had any success with this?


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

I wouldn't call it "success" exactly, but this sort of stuff has had an impact.

My generalized anxiety, particularly, isn't as paralyzing as it used to be.


----------



## kid21 (Jul 21, 2008)

what is cbt?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cognitive Behavioral Therapy


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yes, positive thinking has defenatly helped me, but i think its only one small part of it, but positive helping does help in my opinion...


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

sno said:


> I wouldn't call it "success" exactly, but this sort of stuff has had an impact.
> 
> My generalized anxiety, particularly, isn't as paralyzing as it used to be.


Same, mainly just generalized anxiety. Intimate stuff need more than just CBT but definitely helps. I see CBt as godly, its like a brand a new thinking/coping system that you can carry forever. Applies to more than just SA.


----------



## kid21 (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a rubberband on my wrist and whenever i think negatively or if i go across the floor at dance and i think to myself "ughh that was such a bad leap ect" i pull it back as far as i can and snap it


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

that sounds like it would help, i'll have to try it.


----------

